# New Lewis pride blaster hunting



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

New blaster I had custom made by Lewis pride g10 core and walnut scales thanks for looking.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh man!!!!! That is beautiful!!!! Your a lucky man!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really like your hunting videos! Keep them coming.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Really like your hunting videos! Keep them coming.


Will do


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot! And that is a beautiful frame.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw your unboxing video. It's a thing of beauty!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

roirizla said:


> I saw your unboxing video. It's a thing of beauty!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 thanks


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

really nice --show us your whole collection of scorpions sometime please -you must have more than anyone else -thanks

come on perk # 9 !!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Will do lol I wait till my new custom scorp gets here and I'll be post a family pic


----------

